# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Whose best to supply materials for colorbond pergola in Brisbane?

## immortal

As the topic says. 
Looking to build a simple 8x8 freestanding colorbond pergola with a pitched roof. Ive already checked with the local council and we dont require any building approval, just need it certified once its built. 
Im confident I could build it myself however im not sure on the planning side of things. Can anyone point me in the right direction to get started that could possibly supply the materials and supply a product that shouldn't have much issue to get certified once its all together. I tried stratco but they wanted $13k just to supply a basic pergola wasn't even insulated panels or anything  :No:  I imagine the steel itself shouldn't cost much more than around 2-3k mark if I could find a fair supplier, or am I abit off on price? 
Im happy to even pay someone else to build the thing for me but I imagine most people are going to want an arm and a leg to build it so im banking on having to put it together myself, I could easily build a flat roof myself no problems but really want a pitched roof for this one and havn't done one before, im sure with the materials and plans all sorted for me though it wouldnt be much of an issue. 
Thanks in advance if anyone has any advice.

----------

